

A Woman Live Tweeted IBM Executives Discussing Why They Don't Hire Women - cgtyoder
http://mic.com/articles/94978/a-woman-live-tweeted-ibm-executives-discussing-why-they-don-t-hire-women?utm_source=policymicFB&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=social

======
SamReidHughes
If you want to gauge the credibility of these reports, note that this person
has shown the ability to make absurd misrepresentations of the truth, claiming
that (in the aftermath of this) she received a "rape threat," only to show a
screencap of a tweet that was nothing of the sort:
[https://twitter.com/HisFeministMama/status/49283837486538752...](https://twitter.com/HisFeministMama/status/492838374865387520)

------
faboofaboo
Her name is @HisFeministMama. The possibility of her making all of this up is
definitely greater than zero.

------
standard4317
I'm more pissed off by her inane tweets than by the meeting itself.

